# Comunicato ufficiale: i numeri del primo semestre targato Cina.



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Febbraio 2018)

Come già detto (http://www.milanworld.net/cda-milan-breve-larrivo-dellaumento-di-capitale-vt59191.html), nella giornata odierna si è tenuto il CDA che, tra le altre cose, ha approvato il consuntivo relativo al primo semestre made in Cina. Ecco il comunicato ufficiale in versione integrale:







_Il Consiglio di Amministrazione di AC Milan S.p.A., riunitosi in data odierna e presieduto da Roberto Cappelli, ha approvato la situazione finanziaria semestrale preliminare consolidata al 31 dicembre 2017 relativa all’andamento gestionale del primo semestre dell’esercizio sociale 2017-2018.

L’EBITDA dopo i proventi della gestione dei calciatori risulta positivo per Euro 31.5 milioni, contro una perdita dello stesso periodo dell’anno precedente di Euro 12.7 milioni.

Risultati economici migliorativi
*Il risultato economico al 31 dicembre 2017, negativo per 22.3 milioni di euro* (equivalente a 39.4 milioni di euro al 31 dicembre 2016) *si presenta in netto miglioramento rispetto al primo semestre dell’esercizio precedente e rispetto agli obiettivi di budget*. Questo, sostanzialmente, per i seguenti fattori:

• Un *aumento dei ricavi ricorrenti, passati da Euro 101.8 milioni a Euro 106.5 milioni*, principalmente derivati dalla *partecipazione alla Europa League*, che ha portato ricavi per diritti televisivi UEFA pari Euro 8.8 milioni.

• Un *contenimento dei costi complessivi rispetto al budget*, attestatosi a Euro 110.8 milioni, leggermente incrementale, rispetto gli Euro 108.2 milioni dello stesso periodo dell’anno precedente, a causa di un maggior numero di attività.

• I *maggiori proventi relativi alla gestione calciatori*, con *plusvalenze nette pari ad Euro 35,8 milioni* derivanti dalla dismissione di giocatori iscritti a bilancio per un controvalore di Euro 19,3 milioni.

• La campagna acquisti, che ha fatto registrare quasi un raddoppio degli *ammortamenti sui diritti pluriennali* alle prestazioni dei calciatori, *passati da Euro 21,6 milioni ad Euro 41 milioni*. 

• Gli *oneri finanziari, pari ad Euro 9.8 milioni* (contro Euro 2.5 milioni lo scorso anno) legati ai prestiti in essere con il gruppo *Elliot*.

Situazione patrimoniale
*L'indebitamento finanziario netto *al 31 dicembre 2017 ammonta ad Euro 165 milioni, contro Euro 141.2 milioni al 30 giugno 2017. Un *incremento riconducibile alla campagna trasferimenti estiva*.

Avanti sul rifinanziamento
Il CdA ha condiviso lo stato delle attività sul progetto di *rifinanziamento del debito*. Lo scorso 26 gennaio 2018 è stato conferito un mandato a *Bank of America Merrill Lynch *(BAML) per l’organizzazione in esclusiva dell’operazione._


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2018)

Vi prego continuate a dire che si fallisce. VI PREGO.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come già detto (http://www.milanworld.net/cda-milan-breve-larrivo-dellaumento-di-capitale-vt59191.html), nella giornata odierna si è tenuto il CDA che, tra le altre cose, ha approvato il consuntivo relativo al primo semestre made in Cina. Ecco il comunicato ufficiale in versione integrale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non sono un esperto, ma direi che la situazione è in miglioramento rispetto ai bilanci passati.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come già detto (http://www.milanworld.net/cda-milan-breve-larrivo-dellaumento-di-capitale-vt59191.html), nella giornata odierna si è tenuto il CDA che, tra le altre cose, ha approvato il consuntivo relativo al primo semestre made in Cina. Ecco il comunicato ufficiale in versione integrale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tanti cari saluti alla Gabanelli (e alla Uefa)


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tanti cari saluti alla Gabanelli



La Gabanelli ha fatto un'inchiesta su Li, non sul Milan.
Con questi dati trovo ancora più assurdo il no al voluntary agreement... loro dovevano controllare la fattibilità del progetto, non il proprietario. Se il Milan arriva all'autofinanziamento, il proprietario incide relativamente.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tanti cari saluti alla Gabanelli



Ecco, ora posso dire che i numeri hanno parlato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come già detto (http://www.milanworld.net/cda-milan-breve-larrivo-dellaumento-di-capitale-vt59191.html), nella giornata odierna si è tenuto il CDA che, tra le altre cose, ha approvato il consuntivo relativo al primo semestre made in Cina. Ecco il comunicato ufficiale in versione integrale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tanti cari saluti alla Gabanelli (e alla Uefa)





claudiop77 ha scritto:


> La Gabanelli ha fatto un'inchiesta su Li, non sul Milan.
> Con questi dati trovo ancora più assurdo il no al voluntary agreement... loro dovevano controllare la fattibilità del progetto, non il proprietario. Se il Milan arriva all'autofinanziamento, il proprietario incide relativamente.



Infatti ho editato 



ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Ecco, ora posso dire che i numeri hanno parlato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Anche oggi falliamo domani


----------



## Casnop (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come già detto (http://www.milanworld.net/cda-milan-breve-larrivo-dellaumento-di-capitale-vt59191.html), nella giornata odierna si è tenuto il CDA che, tra le altre cose, ha approvato il consuntivo relativo al primo semestre made in Cina. Ecco il comunicato ufficiale in versione integrale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nella semestralita' che riceve il peso del grosso della campagna acquisti estiva (ammortamenti sui diritti pluriennali sui giocatori praticamente raddoppiati), il Milan segna una redditività prima di imposte, tasse ed ammortamenti ed interessi, positiva, contro un trend negativo degli anni precedenti che stava erodendo patrimonio. Eccellente performance sulle plusvalenze dal player trading, Singer gioira' di questo. Confermato l'impatto di 20 milioni annui degli interessi sul prestito Elliott da 128 milioni, con la conferma del montante intorno ai 150 milioni alla scadenza. Conto economico molto buono, in attesa della Champions League e dei redditi dalla partecipazione a Milan China.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2018)

*Stasera cambio di server. Leggete -)* http://www.milanworld.net/stasera-cambio-di-server-vt59194.html#post1478704


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Febbraio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nella semestralita' che riceve il peso del grosso della campagna acquisti estiva (ammortamenti sui diritti pluriennali sui giocatori praticamente raddoppiati), il Milan segna una redditività prima di imposte, tasse ed ammortamenti ed interessi, positiva, contro un trend negativo degli anni precedenti che stava erodendo patrimonio. Eccellente performance sulle plusvalenze dal player trading, Singer gioira' di questo. Confermato l'impatto di 20 milioni annui degli interessi sul prestito Elliott da 128 milioni, con la conferma del montante intorno ai 150 milioni alla scadenza. Conto economico molto buono, in attesa della Champions League e dei redditi dalla partecipazione a Milan China.



Al netto delle chiacchiere da bar e delle pseudo inchieste pre campagna elettorale, tutto procede nel migliore dei modi  e speriamo continui così anche tra un mesetto, quando dovremo avere novità sul rifinanziamento.


----------



## Boomer (27 Febbraio 2018)

Finalmente un MOL positivo. Non se ne vedeva uno da eoni ( credo 2013 ).


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Tra l'altro ai fini del fair play finanziario alcuni costi non si considerano, per cui la perdita in proiezione di 45 milioni a livello annuo, ai fini del fpf è più bassa.
Se poi rifinanziamo anche il debito con Elliott, anche gli oneri finanziari si ridurranno.
Conti sotto controllo, anche se questa estate sicuramente non faremo una campagna acquisti come lo scorso anno, faremo pochi acquisti mirati, qualche parametro zero se è un'occasione e potremmo sacrificare un giocatore per autofinanziarci.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ottimo lavoro di Fassone in quanto AD è suo compito fare andare bene il bilancio.
Bravo anche Yonghong Li che ha mantenuto fede ai patti ovvero l'ultima tranche di 10 M dei 60 totali per l'aumento di capitale.

Niente da aggiungere ai numeri che parlano da soli. Ottimo.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Vorrei leggere i commenti dei tifosi che hanno chiesto la testa di Mirabelli e Fassone dopo 1 mese o poco più.
Vorrei leggere i commenti dei tifosi che invocavano Galliani.
Vorrei leggere i commenti di chi sosteneva che il piano economico fosse un fallimento.

Non per puntualizzare ma per rassicurarli del fatto che è il momento di sostenere il club e non opporsi al cambiamento avvenuto.

La Dirigenza ha strutturato settore tecnico e rami aziendali delle funzioni di supporto.
La rosa è nettamente più competitiva. L'età media scesa. I rapporti di forza si stanno riequilibrando.
Non è un caso che anche i media comincino a trattare il Milan con più rispetto e attenzione.
Appena si rinegozierà il debito e dopo il prossimo aumento di capitale, con qualche altro risultato sportivo positivo, tutti grideranno al miracolo, modello Milan, indicandoci come competitor accreditati.
Appena risolveremo la questione stadio e arrivano i primi utili veri from China, potrò scrivere che siamo tornati.
In quel momento, dovremmo essere anche in CL. 

Credo si metterà in moto un volano che alimenterà la parte sportiva spingendola ad ottenere i risultati necessari a RESTARE in alto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque questo fa capire quanto il no al VA fosse un "no politico"...


----------



## Boomer (27 Febbraio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ai fini del fair play finanziario alcuni costi non si considerano, per cui la perdita in proiezione di 45 milioni a livello annuo, ai fini del fpf è più bassa.
> Se poi rifinanziamo anche il debito con Elliott, anche gli oneri finanziari si ridurranno.
> Conti sotto controllo, anche se questa estate sicuramente non faremo una campagna acquisti come lo scorso anno, faremo pochi acquisti mirati, qualche parametro zero se è un'occasione e potremmo sacrificare un giocatore per autofinanziarci.



Molto importante sarà cedere Bacca, Bertolacci e Gomez a cifre decenti. Per il resto la società non ha bisogno di vendere quindi servirà la volontà di un giocatore di andarsene e un'offerta irrinunciabile.


----------



## Casnop (27 Febbraio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ai fini del fair play finanziario alcuni costi non si considerano, per cui la perdita in proiezione di 45 milioni a livello annuo, ai fini del fpf è più bassa.
> Se poi rifinanziamo anche il debito con Elliott, anche gli oneri finanziari si ridurranno.
> Conti sotto controllo, anche se questa estate sicuramente non faremo una campagna acquisti come lo scorso anno, faremo pochi acquisti mirati, qualche parametro zero se è un'occasione e potremmo sacrificare un giocatore per autofinanziarci.


Vediamo l'evoluzione del quadro nel secondo semestre, Claudio, non può escludersi che, tra incassi stadio della Europa League (una piccola miniera, nonostante le premesse), e ricaduta economica da market pool, possa scendersi sotto la soglia fatidica dei 30 milioni di euro, che sappiamo essere rilevante ai fini del periodo triennale del Settlement Agreement. Il Milan risponde alle sfide della UEFA in puro autofinanziamento. Ed attendiamo Milan China, sinora il convitato di pietra.


----------



## bonvo74 (27 Febbraio 2018)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Vorrei leggere i commenti dei tifosi che hanno chiesto la testa di Mirabelli e Fassone dopo 1 mese o poco più.
> Vorrei leggere i commenti dei tifosi che invocavano Galliani.
> Vorrei leggere i commenti di chi sosteneva che il piano economico fosse un fallimento.
> 
> ...



Tagga Ruiu


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il problema del settlement agreement è che ci sanzioneranno per gli ultimi bilanci Galliani/Berlusconi.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Molto importante sarà cedere Bacca, Bertolacci e Gomez a cifre decenti. Per il resto la società non ha bisogno di vendere quindi servirà la volontà di un giocatore di andarsene e un'offerta irrinunciabile.



Certo, con quelle cessioni non servirebbe neanche cedere giocatori.
Però se si vuol prendere ad esempio un attaccante top da 70-80 milioni da qualche parte i soldi bisognerà prenderli. Se saremo in Champions ci sarà qualche problema in meno.


----------



## Casnop (27 Febbraio 2018)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Vorrei leggere i commenti dei tifosi che hanno chiesto la testa di Mirabelli e Fassone dopo 1 mese o poco più.
> Vorrei leggere i commenti dei tifosi che invocavano Galliani.
> Vorrei leggere i commenti di chi sosteneva che il piano economico fosse un fallimento.
> 
> ...


Ad aprile Fassone e la Montanari andranno a Nyon a negoziare il settlement agreement sulla base di un worst case scenario da ricavi nulli dalla partecipazione alle Coppe europee. Scelta prudenziale all'eccesso, per non lasciare margini di discrezionalità all'organo valutatore. Non sarebbe male andare allora con un club sulla strada di un anticipato ed imprevisto ritorno immediato in Champions League. Una bomba sui nostri conti, un auspicio vivissimo.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ad aprile Fassone e la Montanari andranno a Nyon a negoziare il settlement agreement sulla base di un worst case scenario da ricavi nulli dalla partecipazione alle Coppe europee. Scelta prudenziale all'eccesso, per non lasciare margini di discrezionalità all'organo valutatore. Non sarebbe male andare allora con un club sulla strada di un anticipato ed imprevisto ritorno immediato in Champions League. Una bomba sui nostri conti, un auspicio vivissimo.



Se succederà bisogna erigere una statua a Gattuso


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come già detto (http://www.milanworld.net/cda-milan-breve-larrivo-dellaumento-di-capitale-vt59191.html), nella giornata odierna si è tenuto il CDA che, tra le altre cose, ha approvato il consuntivo relativo al primo semestre made in Cina. Ecco il comunicato ufficiale in versione integrale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2018)

Questi numeri non fanno altro che evidenziare il disastro lasciato dalla scorsa gestione.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come già detto (http://www.milanworld.net/cda-milan-breve-larrivo-dellaumento-di-capitale-vt59191.html), nella giornata odierna si è tenuto il CDA che, tra le altre cose, ha approvato il consuntivo relativo al primo semestre made in Cina. Ecco il comunicato ufficiale in versione integrale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conti in discreto miglioramento, la differenza la sta facendo in pratica L'europa League, sarà importante andare più avanti possibile, anche per attrarre ulteriori sponsor. A proposito ma notizie di Milan China?


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque vorrei far notare che manca la parte dei costi per gli acquisti dei giocatori. Hanno messo solo le plusvalenze. Ergo a giugno i numeri saranno profondamente diversi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Conti in discreto miglioramento, la differenza la sta facendo in pratica L'europa League, sarà importante andare più avanti possibile, anche per attrarre ulteriori sponsor. A proposito ma notizie di Milan China?



La controllata è stata inaugurata soltanto ad ottobre, credo che ad oggi l'impatto di quei numeri sia ancora relativo e più indietro rispetto alle aspettative. Ma il fatto che i conti siano in miglioramento malgrado Milan China, è un ulteriore segnale positivo. Specialmente perché abbiamo mantenuti gli stessi costi pur investendo moltissimo. Cosa che, invece, nessuno immaginava. 
A quanto pare hanno usato la motosega su diverse parti del bilancio... 



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei far notare che manca la parte dei costi per gli acquisti dei giocatori. Hanno messo solo le plusvalenze. Ergo a giugno i numeri saranno profondamente diversi.



Il risultato indicato (-22,3M) è comprensivo di tutti i costi, compresi quelli relativi agli acquisti sebbene non li abbiano specificati.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La controllata è stata inaugurata soltanto ad ottobre, credo che ad oggi l'impatto di quei numeri sia ancora relativo e più indietro rispetto alle aspettative. Ma il fatto che i conti sono in miglioramento malgrado Milan China, è un ulteriore segnale positivo. Specialmente perché abbiamo mantenuti gli stessi costi pur investendo moltissimo. Cosa che, invece, nessuno immaginava.
> A quanto pare hanno usato la motosega su diverse parti del bilancio...
> 
> 
> ...



Questa è la dimostrazione che i bilanci degli ultimi anni erano fortemente negativi per convenienze fiscali-Fininvest. Cosa che ampiamente immaginavamo e sapevamo. Comunque a Giugno i numeri saranno aumentati, e ci sta, mi auguro però che questo Milan China faccia registrare qualcosa, perché al momento se non sbaglio si registrano ricavi per 1 mln di euro circa, tramite Alpen Water.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei far notare che manca la parte dei costi per gli acquisti dei giocatori. Hanno messo solo le plusvalenze. Ergo a giugno i numeri saranno profondamente diversi.



Considera che gli acquisti di giugno sono stati caricati totalmente a bilancio gennaio-giugno 2017, quindi se faranno un ammortamento lungo, è normalissima la cifra che viene indicata.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Considera che gli acquisti di giugno sono stati caricati totalmente a bilancio gennaio-giugno 2017, quindi se faranno un ammortamento lungo, è normalissima la cifra che viene indicata.



Dubito andrà così, considerando che saremo sotto SA, con il VA sarebbe stato come dici.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Febbraio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il problema del settlement agreement è che ci sanzioneranno per gli ultimi bilanci Galliani/Berlusconi.



Che sarebbe comunque un problema relativo.
Perché il triennio 14-17 verrà sanzionato a prescindere, e iniziare il triennio 18-21 con un ipotetico passivo di 30-40 milioni sarebbe oro, se magari dovessimo centrare la Champions.
Sperando di andare avanti e fino in fondo all’EL, avremmo introiti maggiori in questo secondo semestre, dove i passaggi del turno garantirebbero più soldi...


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Continuo a ribadire che dobbiamo puntare tutto sull'Europa League, in Campionato è troppo difficile, serve un miracolo. 
Se riuscissimo ad arrivare in champions tramite l'europa league(difficilissimo ma non impossibile), svolterebbe completamente la situazione societaria. Non sembra ma è così. Tra market pool, introiti stadio, soldi per i gironi e qualificazione. Insomma una miniera.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dubito andrà così, considerando che saremo sotto SA, con il VA sarebbe stato come dici.



Al contrario.
Col VA conveniva non ammortare perché il primo anno era libero.
Col SA bisogna capire come agire: con la certezza di una qualificazione Champions, a mio parere sarebbe ottimo caricare tutto subito in modo da poter avere più spazio di manovra nei futuri mercati.
Senza, conviene ammortare gli 87 milioni, in base ai 3 diversi contratti


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Al contrario.
> Col VA conveniva non ammortare perché il primo anno era libero.
> Col SA bisogna capire come agire: con la certezza di una qualificazione Champions, a mio parere sarebbe ottimo caricare tutto subito in modo da poter avere più spazio di manovra nei futuri mercati.
> Senza, conviene ammortare gli 87 milioni, in base ai 3 diversi contratti



scusami ma lo disse Fassone non io. Con il VA avremmo messo tutta la campagna acquisti a bilancio.
Io sto dicendo proprio questo, ovvero che frazioneranno le spese di anno in anno, proprio per non creare un bilancio fortemente negativo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Bene, finalmente dati ufficiali e non sparate dei giornali, ottimi risultati, bravo Fassone


----------



## DrHouse (27 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> scusami ma lo disse Fassone non io. Con il VA avremmo messo tutta la campagna acquisti a bilancio.
> Io sto dicendo proprio questo, ovvero che frazioneranno le spese di anno in anno, proprio per non creare un bilancio fortemente negativo.



ma guarda che era quello che ho detto io al primo post in cui ti ho risposto.
hanno messo tutta la spesa di giugno (145 milioni) nel bilancino approvato a ottobre, e in caso di VA avrebbero fatto uguale con i restanti 87 dei tre acquisti finali.
e ti ho scritto che l'importo che vedevi nel comunicato del Milan era dovuta al probabile ammortamento in diversi esercizi (dico probabile perchè metti ci qualifichiamo in CL e cambiano prima di approvarlo).
tu mi hai risp che era diverso e ti ho risp di nuovo...

forse non ci siamo capiti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei far notare che manca la parte dei costi per gli acquisti dei giocatori. Hanno messo solo le plusvalenze. Ergo a giugno i numeri saranno profondamente diversi.



? ovviamente no sono inclusi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> scusami ma lo disse Fassone non io. Con il VA avremmo messo tutta la campagna acquisti a bilancio.
> Io sto dicendo proprio questo, ovvero che frazioneranno le spese di anno in anno, proprio per non creare un bilancio fortemente negativo.



Infatti la strategia contabile potrebbe essere cambiata. Lo sapremo soltanto ad ottobre, ma se consideriamo un deficit così basso rispetto alle aspettative è presumibile che, appunto, NON abbiano caricato subito tutti i costi e non abbiano manco cambiato la tipologia di ammortamenti (decrescente, stile Napoli), restando invece con le quote costanti.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ma guarda che era quello che ho detto io al primo post in cui ti ho risposto.
> hanno messo tutta la spesa di giugno (145 milioni) nel bilancino approvato a ottobre, e in caso di VA avrebbero fatto uguale con i restanti 87 dei tre acquisti finali.
> e ti ho scritto che l'importo che vedevi nel comunicato del Milan era dovuta al probabile ammortamento in diversi esercizi (dico probabile perchè metti ci qualifichiamo in CL e cambiano prima di approvarlo).
> tu mi hai risp che era diverso e ti ho risp di nuovo...
> ...



ok scusa allora ho capito male io. Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa


----------



## ignaxio (27 Febbraio 2018)

Immagino che la notizia sia già in prima pagina sui giornali, in particolare modo sul Corriere della Sera.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ? ovviamente no sono inclusi.



ovviamente si Lollo.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei far notare che manca la parte dei costi per gli acquisti dei giocatori. Hanno messo solo le plusvalenze. Ergo a giugno i numeri saranno profondamente diversi.



Perchè? è la quota ammortamenti, che infatti è cresciuta di 20 milioni sul semestre.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Infatti la strategia contabile potrebbe essere cambiata. Lo sapremo soltanto ad ottobre, ma se consideriamo un deficit così basso rispetto alle aspettative è presumibile che, appunto, NON abbiano caricato subito tutti i costi e non abbiano manco cambiato la tipologia di ammortamenti (decrescente, stile Napoli), restando invece con le quote costanti.



Credo anche io sia così, più o meno si ipotizza un deficit di 44/50 mln. Secondo me però sarà superiore, perché andranno a pesare anche i costi degli ingaggi. A proposito, non sono riuscito a verificare se sono aumentati di molto oppure sono riusciti a contenere questi costi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Credo anche io sia così, più o meno si ipotizza un deficit di 44/50 mln. Secondo me però sarà superiore, perché andranno a pesare anche i costi degli ingaggi. A proposito, non sono riuscito a verificare se sono aumentati di molto oppure sono riusciti a contenere questi costi.



Nel comunicato non se ne parla ma Fassone qualche mese fa dichiarò che dopo la campagna acquisti si sono assestati sui 110-120M (lordi), e secondo un mio calcolo dovremmo trovarci (premi esclusi). Su questo aspetto però vale il discorso di prima, nel deficit di 22,3M (risultato d'esercizio semestrale) sono stati inseriti anche metà dei nuovi stipendi. Quindi il futuro deficit dovrebbe essere proprio quello, tra i 45-50M.







P.S. lo stipendio di Gattuso viste le cifre attuali è ininfluente


----------



## DrHouse (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato non se ne parla ma Fassone qualche mese fa dichiarò che dopo la campagna acquisti si sono assestati sui 110-120M (lordi), e secondo un mio calcolo dovremmo trovarci (premi esclusi). Su questo aspetto però vale il discorso di prima, nel deficit di 22,3M (risultato d'esercizio semestrale) sono stati inseriti anche metà dei nuovi stipendi. Quindi il futuro deficit dovrebbe essere proprio quello, tra i 45-50M.



è possibile.
perchè nel primo semestre ci sono gli incassi delle cessioni, mentre nel secondo (se andiamo in fondo) introiti EL maggiori.
ovviamente, se poi hanno escluso dagli introiti del primo semestre i riscatti (entro il 30/06) di Niang e Lapadula (e spero anche Bacca), allora secondo me potrebbe anche essere minore il passivo.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Insomma se andiamo in Champions cambierebbero le prospettive anche in ottica mercato. Urge andare avanti in Europa League!!


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato non se ne parla ma Fassone qualche mese fa dichiarò che dopo la campagna acquisti si sono assestati sui 110-120M (lordi), e secondo un mio calcolo dovremmo trovarci (premi esclusi). Su questo aspetto però vale il discorso di prima, nel deficit di 22,3M (risultato d'esercizio semestrale) sono stati inseriti anche metà dei nuovi stipendi. Quindi il futuro deficit dovrebbe essere proprio quello, tra i 45-50M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ottimo grazie!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perchè? è la quota ammortamenti, che infatti è cresciuta di 20 milioni sul semestre.





DrHouse ha scritto:


> è possibile.
> perchè nel primo semestre ci sono gli incassi delle cessioni, mentre nel secondo (se andiamo in fondo) introiti EL maggiori.
> ovviamente, se poi hanno escluso dagli introiti del primo semestre i riscatti (entro il 30/06) di Niang e Lapadula (e spero anche Bacca), allora secondo me potrebbe anche essere minore il passivo.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ottimo grazie!



Figurati  

Una precisazione: il Milan ha "spesato" la maggior parte degli acquisti nel bilancio gennaio-giugno 17, quindi vuol dire che la maggior parte dei debiti son stati caricati in quel semestrale. 
Il comunicato di oggi, invece, parla di conto economico, quindi della gestione del club. Ebbene, in termini di gestione economica i numeri pubblicati oggi tengono conto per intero dei nuovi ammortamenti relativi a TUTTI i nuovi acquisti. Infatti gli ammortamenti son passati da 21,6M a 41M (+19,4M). Il CruscottoRossonero che offriamo sul blog registra un 36,69M. 
Direi che ci siamo andati vicino


----------



## 4-3-3 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ma per quanto riguarda il Fair Play finanziario l'indebitamento finanziario quanto incide?


----------



## Casnop (27 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> è possibile.
> perchè nel primo semestre ci sono gli incassi delle cessioni, mentre nel secondo (se andiamo in fondo) introiti EL maggiori.
> ovviamente, se poi hanno escluso dagli introiti del primo semestre i riscatti (entro il 30/06) di Niang e Lapadula (e spero anche Bacca), allora secondo me potrebbe anche essere minore il passivo.


Nel secondo semestre la situazione finanziaria non scontera' la quota di ammortamento annuale dei calciatori, già computata nel primo, e sarà essenzialmente un conto economico, ricavi vs. costi. Molto dipenderà dall'impatto sui ricavi derivanti dall'andamento in Europa League, tra incassi stadio, market pool della Uefa, ricavi accessori. I redditi di partecipazione sulle controllate, ad esempio Milan China, saranno computati nel prossimo esercizio, seguito l'approvazione del bilancio di tali controllate, e la distribuzione degli eventuali dividendi.


----------



## Asso_86 (27 Febbraio 2018)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Figurati
> 
> Una precisazione: il Milan ha "spesato" la maggior parte degli acquisti nel bilancio gennaio-giugno 17, quindi vuol dire che la maggior parte dei debiti son stati caricati in quel semestrale.
> Il comunicato di oggi, invece, parla di conto economico, quindi della gestione del club. Ebbene, in termini di gestione economica i numeri pubblicati oggi tengono conto per intero dei nuovi ammortamenti relativi a TUTTI i nuovi acquisti. Infatti gli ammortamenti son passati da 21,6M a 41M (+19,4M). Il CruscottoRossonero che offriamo sul blog registra un 36,69M.
> Direi che ci siamo andati vicino



Perfetto 
Applausi che secondo me andrebbero fatti anche alla nostra dirigenza, comunque.

Non sapevo dell'esistenza di questo cruscotto... in che sezione lo posso trovare?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perfetto
> Applausi che secondo me andrebbero fatti anche alla nostra dirigenza, comunque.
> 
> Non sapevo dell'esistenza di questo cruscotto... in che sezione lo posso trovare?



Penso che lo trovi nel blog avvocatodeldiavoloblog tenuto dal nostro re dell’est


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perfetto
> Applausi che secondo me andrebbero fatti anche alla nostra dirigenza, comunque.
> 
> Non sapevo dell'esistenza di questo cruscotto... in che sezione lo posso trovare?





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che lo trovi nel blog avvocatodeldiavoloblog tenuto dal nostro re dell’est



Si, lo trovi sul blog. Ti mando il link


----------

